# Sony Vegas Pro 10 (x64) - Random black spots in video



## Reclusiarch

Hello! 

I recently got myself Sony Vegas Pro 10, 64 bit. But my anticipations quickly turned to frustration as I now have a very annoying problem. I'm hoping you guys can help me out! 

I render large moves, both in size and length (usually around 20 minutes, and the size is about 1 GB). I record game footage in Fraps. In Sony Vegas I piece together four or five clips to form a 20 minute video. In my earlier version of Sony Vegas I have had no problems with rendering so the following came as quite the surprise for me. 

*The problem:*
Sometimes Sony Vegas will just render part of the video as a black screen instead of the actual video. The audio can still be heard. Then, after about a minute or so (sometimes longer, sometimes shorter, in fact, some times it's just a few seconds) the video returns. I believe the black screen happens when it starts rendering a new clip in the video.

This doesn't happen all the time. One out of two movies perhaps. It's like the program just shrugs, decided not to render the video for a minute or two, then reconsiders and starts recording video again. It's really weird.

*Things that might interest you:*
I use Sharpen effect on all my movies.
I have disabled resampling on all my clips.
All clips are raw footage from fraps. Aprox. 4 GB in size each.
All clips are avi files.
None of the clips I am rendering are missing.
The clips play fine in the preview window.
This is the firs time I save as Windows Media Video version 11 (wmv).

*What I have tried and have not worked:*
I have closed down programs that could access the RAW files (I have watched YouTube videos while rendering though, might that affect things somehow?).
I have activated resample
I have rendered in 720p instead of 1080p

These are the settings I use:
*Project Properties*









*Clip Properties*









*Render Properties*









*My computer: *
CPU type: DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, 3000 MHz (9 x 333)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4 (2 PCI, 3 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
System Memory: 4096 MB (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series (1024 MB)
OS: Windows 7

If you need any more information, just holler and I'll try and get it! Thanks!

/David


----------



## Ooudestomp

Try Rendering your videos as AVI's. I have had trouble with WMV before.


----------



## Laxer

This might be worth reading: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f159/solved-sony-vegas-reoccuring-issue-567104.html


----------



## AngelinaSkye

Laxer said:


> This might be worth reading: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f159/solved-sony-vegas-reoccuring-issue-567104.html


Thanks was just going to direct him to my post about a similar issue I had=)


----------



## Laxer

I guess i beat you to it 

Thanks for sticking around and trying to assist others with their problems.


----------

